# Ricky Gervais hosting the Golden Globes 2020



## Guest (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been watching his monologue from the GGs in January and it's absolutely hilarious!! He absolutely destroys the business model of Hollywood and its Woke hypocrisy in one swoop. Even amongst a theatre full of narcissists there are still some people there who have a real sense of humour: that's life-affirming!






This one from 2011 was the gold standard for Gervais, I have to say:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Christabel said:


> I've been watching his monologue from the GGs in January and it's absolutely hilarious!! He absolutely destroys the business model of Hollywood and its Woke hypocrisy in one swoop. Even amongst a theatre full of narcissists *there are still some people there who have a real sense of humour: * that's life-affirming!


I think many in the audience are just good at being fake. They could probably smile and laugh like that while murdering someone or raping a child.

I'm not saying all of them are like that, but many are. But let's not look at Tim Cook's sweat shops, or the Bill Gates Epstein connection, we have a fake pandemic and a media push to create a race war to keep our minds occupied.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2020)

The reason I like Ricky is that he cuts to the chase and offends lots of people seemingly without a care in the world. The joke about "24 year old beauty" Chrystal Harris marrying Huge Heffner (from 2011) is one of the funniest things I've seen in recent years.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

His 2020 GG speech and the character he plays on his Netflix show _Afterlife_, have some similarities. They both seem to be coming from a person that has come to terms with their own mortality, no longer fear death and have decided they aren't going to be held back by their fear or reservations anymore, they are just going to speak their minds and call it like they see it, because, why not? I don't agree with Gervais on everything, but he is a funny guy with a refreshing frankness, and a seemingly all too rare ability for someone in his position to display some independent thought rather than act as another parrot repeating whatever garbage of the day the whores in the media are currently spewing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2020)

tdc said:


> His 2020 GG speech and the character he plays on his Netflix show _Afterlife_, have some similarities. They both seem to be coming from a person that has come to terms with their own mortality, no longer fear death and have decided they aren't going to be held back by their fear or reservations anymore, they are just going to speak their minds and call it like they see it, because, why not? I don't agree with Gervais on everything, but he is a funny guy with a refreshing frankness, and a seemingly all too rare ability for someone in his position to display some independent thought rather than act as another parrot repeating whatever garbage of the day the whores in the media are currently spewing.


I'd have to agree with much of this. But how about this: he's funny. I'm not at all interested in his TV shows 'The Office" and " Extras" (I don't know "Afterlife") thinking them not funny, but his stand-up is something else. And have a look at this interview; he's also VERY INTELLIGENT (as comics often are): Stephen Colbert is a practicing Catholic and it's rather interesting.






I don't agree with Gervais, but I admire his intellect. He has an annoying tendency to talk over people (as Colbert does himself).


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

It was one of the best monologues any host has ever done in either the GG or Academy Award shows.

V


----------

